# Mr Bean & Laundry Day



## MA-Caver (Jul 2, 2007)

Had to put this because there he's getting tangled with a Black Belt at the laundromat... :lfao:
[yt]FOBfba65ZZA[/yt]


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 2, 2007)

I laughed....  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Jul 3, 2007)

Mr. Bean is great, I love it!!!

Thanks for sharing.


----------

